# Owens corning 703 and a big thank you



## WstCst88 (Jan 25, 2010)

This will actually be my second post, the other announcing I was new here, but I have to say I've gotten a lot of info from here and ideas that I need to thank everyone for. Especially bpape. So I wanted to return the favor but telling anyone who lives within driving distance of Camden, New Jersey, sorry everyone else. There is a place there called General Insulation Co Inc. I e-mailed asking about Owens Corning and a week later I was picking up three cases, 18 pieces of 3lb 2'x4'x2" thick 703 unfaced for 85 cents a sq ft. I don't know if they ship or anything like that and they don't usually sell to the public unless they get emails asking for something and they can give it to you cheaper than anywhere else. Meaning if they know where you can get it cheap from a public place they will refer you to them otherwise they are more than happy to help you out. So again if you are within driving distance or know anyone that is and can ship it cheaper than places on the net then e-mail these guys. Around $127 for 144 sq ft. You can't beat that deal anywhere on the internet. So thanks again to all of those people out there that answer questions and post their ideas, they are a great help to so many that post here and I'm sure a lot more that don't.

Dave


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Wait, am I figuring this out right... Thats like $7 a sheet?

It costs about 25-30 a sheet anywhere else online. wow.


----------



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> Wait, am I figuring this out right... Thats like $7 a sheet?
> 
> It costs about 25-30 a sheet anywhere else online. wow.


goon, i found them for 8.33 a sheet in queens, ny after tax. depends on how far you're wanting to drive.

Camden gives me bad memories, i ended up with 2 flat tires in Camden, glad i was across the street from the police station/hospital when that happened.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Camden is about 2 hours from me, queens might be the same not sure


----------



## nyt (Aug 25, 2009)

ufokillerz said:


> goon, i found them for 8.33 a sheet in queens, ny after tax. depends on how far you're wanting to drive.
> 
> Camden gives me bad memories, i ended up with 2 flat tires in Camden, glad i was across the street from the police station/hospital when that happened.


Can you share the info on where you found this? I'm on Long Island and am going to be building some panels shortly.


----------



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

nyt said:


> Can you share the info on where you found this? I'm on Long Island and am going to be building some panels shortly.


http://www.jandssupply.com/


----------



## nyt (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, I tried everywhere on the island that I could, unfortunately, these guys were the only ones who even knew what OC703 or IS/300 are.

looks like I need to make a trip in next week. Good times as I'm all the way out by the south fork.
:crying:


----------

